# Has anyone added a fuel filter to their CC?



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has added a fuel filter if so what did you use and where did you install it?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am slightly confused with your question... what fuel filter do you want to add?

As far as i know CC has fuel filter installed from factory. It should be located under the car in rear right section. First time you replace this filter is at 40K maintenance.

It should look something like this or similar:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

CC's do not have an inline fuel filter installed from the factory. Only the cheesy plastic screen on the low pressure fuel pump.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I think i remeber reading replace fuel filter on 40k maintenance. However i am not 100% sure and you might be right.

Also if you look content of ECS 40k do it yourself maintenance kit you can clearly see fuel filter.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/ES250667/

Can anybody confirm this? It would be helpful since i am approaching 40k on my CC


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think i remeber reading replace fuel filter on 40k maintenance. However i am not 100% sure and you might be right.
> 
> Also if you look content of ECS 40k do it yourself maintenance kit you can clearly see fuel filter.
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/ES250667/
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5908559-Fuel-filter-serviceable&highlight=fuel+filter
The discussion has been had a few times before regarding the no filter on the CC.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

There is a filter, but it's built into the lpfp. See this thread from the B6 forum showing the filter busted out of the housing. The OP's was quite filthy, but unllike his mine was relatively clean as you can see in the pictures further down in the thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955850-Quick-How-To-Replacing-the-fuel-filter-in-a-B6-Passat&highlight=fuel+filter


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

low_passat said:


> There is a filter, but it's built into the lpfp. See this thread from the B6 forum showing the filter busted out of the housing. The OP's was quite filthy, but unllike his mine was relatively clean as you can see in the pictures further down in the thread.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955850-Quick-How-To-Replacing-the-fuel-filter-in-a-B6-Passat&highlight=fuel+filter


Thanks,
I get fuel devilry issues intermittently starting after i got a batch of sh***y gas. Friday for instance on my way home it would surge and power would cut in and out. parked it for the night and Saturday everything was fine. It only seams to happen when i am below 1/2 tank of gas. Last time i had this happen i ran a tank with fuel system cleaner and octane boost and all went away for about 2 months. Now its back . No codes were thrown this time. However in the past i got a P2293 Fuel Presure Regulator 2 Performance code. I parked it for a week and the light went away and all seamed to be OK.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I would live to install one in the engine bay....like a TDi


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

low_passat said:


> There is a filter, but it's built into the lpfp. See this thread from the B6 forum showing the filter busted out of the housing. The OP's was quite filthy, but unllike his mine was relatively clean as you can see in the pictures further down in the thread.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955850-Quick-How-To-Replacing-the-fuel-filter-in-a-B6-Passat&highlight=fuel+filter


You can take a look here for the fuel pump in question. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-919-051-C/3C0-919-051-AK/0/57432


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You can take a look here for the fuel pump in question.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-919-051-C/3C0-919-051-AK/0/57432


thanks,
do you know when this is scheduled to be replaced by VW?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

L8Train said:


> thanks,
> do you know when this is scheduled to be replaced by VW?


There is no maintenance interval for the in tank fuel pump.


----------

